# Bizkit, the sleep-walking dog



## JohnGill (Mar 10, 2009)

[video=youtube;z2BgjH_CtIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2BgjH_CtIA[/video]

Control your laughter.


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 10, 2009)

Oh, poor guy! I thought my dog had it bad! I dog just shakes a lot when he is sleeping sometimes growls....must be at insects he is such a scaredy cat!


----------



## Knoxienne (Mar 10, 2009)

Poor baby.  He needs prayer!


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 10, 2009)

Our dog used to do that, never hit a wall though he would wake up as he came to his feet.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Mar 10, 2009)

Poor thing! That had to hurt!


----------



## Skyler (Mar 10, 2009)

sjonee said:


> Oh, poor guy! I thought my dog had it bad! I dog just shakes a lot when he is sleeping sometimes growls....must be at insects he is such a scaredy cat!



He's probably dreaming that he's a big bad Doberman.


----------



## turmeric (Mar 10, 2009)

Poor guy!


----------

